# Plucking the hair from Schnauzer ears??



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

Is it necessary to pluck the hair from schnauzer ears. My vet insists that we the ears should be plucked. My online research says that it needs to be done to avoid ear infections, but also that a lot of schnauzers get ear infections becuase of ear hair plucking and in them its okay to let it be. My mini schanuzer was all shaved down (due to matting) by the shelter so hasn't had professional grooming yet. I do bath, brush and basic grooming (nails, paws hair clipping) but we have been growing out his hair over the winter. 

He hasn't had any issues with ear so far. Do I have to get his ear plucked. I have seen other dogs (few cocker spaniels being groomed) at the grooming place, screaming in pain when the ears are plucked and would rather avoid unless it has health reasons. I don't want it done just for aesthetic values.

Whats you opinion??


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Done properly it doesnt hurt them near as much as hey let on. Most dogs when I pluck their ears just stand still, much like a deer in head lights. They dont scream in pain ect. Most dogs are just not trained to accept such simple things. I see it daily, dogs freaking over a nail trim, screaming, screaming for a simple tail brush and ears ect. Yes I would do it, but thats me. id rather the ears be hair free. I have seen some schnauzers with so much ear hair its a wonder they could hear to begin with


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

well my schnauzer has ear a bit more hairy than my lab but isn't really crazy hairy ears.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I like clean ears too. Unless plucking them causes issues, I pluck. Usually, if you pluck a little bit each week, there is not an issue. Its when you don't pluck for 3 months, then pull it all out in one session..thats when irritation sets in, and makes it more prone to infection. Cocker spaniels do not grow hair in their ear canals, so there isn't anything to pluck, so not sure what you saw at the groomers? And labs don't grow hair in the ear canal either. The only hair that is plucked is the hairs that are actually rooted deep inside the ear canal, and the ends are sticking up. The inside of the ear leather is not plucked, that is shaved..Breeds that have ear canal hair are yorkies, maltese, schnauzers, shih tzu, lhasa, poodles, etc.


----------

